# Flea & Tick Treatment - Frontline



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

For all you who like to take their own treatments with you when holidaying abroad. I've just purchased Frontline on line and have found Mr Pets to have the best price on the net. £16.31 for 3 pipettes for a 20-40kg dog. Sent from Jersey so no VAT to pay and Free postage 

http://www.mrpets.co.uk/index.php?moreinfo=10487


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Vet that my daughter uses told her recently when treating her cat for a severe flea infestation that has not been touched by repeated use of Frontline that Frontline is no longer regarded as effective........

It would be worth asking professional advice before spending money on something which that Vet said does not work any longer......

That Vet's opinion is far from unique......

http://www.dogforum.net/dog-healthcare/26909-effectiveness-frontline-question.html

or even more worryingly;

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frontline-Flea-Product-DOES-NOT-WORK-anymore/196990137049353

where there are very many people allegedly with evidence of the same thing......

Obviously everyone has to make up their own mind, I am only passing on comments from elsewhere........

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You missed the vatman :wink: 


• there is no import VAT payable, unless you're ordering or sending purchased goods from one of the EU 'Special Territories' and if the value of the goods is £15 or more, however from 1 April 2012 all merchandise sent to the UK from the Channel Islands is subject to VAT - see below
• there is no Excise Duty to pay


Customs Duty, Excise Duty and import VAT: introduction 

*From 1 April 2012, all mail order goods sent to the UK from the Channel Islands is subject to VAT at import.

HM Revenue & Customs operates a scheme with the Channel Islands for the prepayment of import VAT, and all mail order businesses based in the Channel Islands are entitled to apply to join. Goods sent this way do not incur further customs charges in the UK, and do not incur the Royal Mail/Parcelforce handling fee. 

If exporters choose not to send goods using this facility, they will be subject to the customs charging process in the UK, which will inevitably mean a longer processing time before they are delivered to the customer. Items sent outside this scheme will also be subject to the Royal Mail/Parcelforce handling fee.

tony


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Used to use Frontline up to a couple of years ago which I obtained from our local vet, he then recommended a change to Stronghold as he said the active ingredient for Frontline had been weakened so that it could be sold without prescription, don't know how true this is but I have no reason to doubt him and I have used Stronghold ever since.
Don


----------

